# Does your Significant Other........



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Mostly aimed towards your Male SO

Think that its hot in the house when it really isn't? 

My husband is playing Call of Duty and he just put his daggum gloves on because "His hands are sweating and the controller kept slipping" For real? I'm wearing like velour sleepy pants and underneath a sheet, and I'm still chilly. Did I mention he's from Gulfport, MS and been to Iraq twice living in a Shipping Container and driving an AAV, which is like a Tank that carries troops and is Amphibious... You'd think he would have gotten over being hot. lol

And Mya just laid on my legs... lol YAY a heater!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope, Ashley thinks its fairly chilly in the house as do i.. We keep it that way because at night we prefer to be a little on the cold side so when we are under the covers we don't get too hot. We keep it around 68 in here.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Mostly aimed towards your Male SO
> 
> Think that its hot in the house when it really isn't?
> 
> ...


I'm usually hot natured, but my fiance thinks that the window unit must be on high and a fan pointed at our face is the way to go... I think not. I can never sleep when we are together. It is absolutely toooo cold.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Funny, I read this post earlier and thought "hm, no not really" and then I went to the bedroom where Mike was and he was like "I'm too warm, I need to take these sweats off". Ha ha. So I guess so, yeah. 

It was overcast and muggy today but the temp maxed out at just above 70 so it isn't that warm...


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

gotta love da cool weather to sleep...im from Florida...thats y i say to sleep...only to sleep lol  and maybe to play baseball..sometimes


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh how I would love for that type of temp. right about now.... It's 108 feeling like 124 around here in North Texas. If we get to go outside and play, it has to be super early in the morning.... lol


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

my husband is a truck driver so i control the temp during the week lol but on the weekends he always thinks its hot but then again we're in middle tennessee where its nuthing but HUMID! i dont mind the heat. its the humidity that i cant stand lol i hate being sticky.


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

it is so hot where we are that i don't remember a time when everyone wasn't hot. jk i do remember but its been a while. the temp hasn't been below 109 degrees here in a while. with a heat index of 120. with the AC blasting our house stays about 80 degrees in the afternoon. poor tyson is growing very antsy being cooped up in the house but its just too dang hot to let him play outside. :/


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay I'm not the only one. I knew men were touchy bout the thermostat, but I didn't sign up to freeze my butt off, lol. Speaking of butts freezing, I gotta check on little MN and make sure he's got covers on lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its the game.. getting him worked up.. happens to me too.. ill be so hot after playing, and I sit under a ceiling fan on high..lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i think guys tempatures are just higher than womens even when its 60 i gotta have a fan on high. but when your playing games you tend to get hot for no reason


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol I'm always hot lol. My daughter is the same way. She doesn't use her blanket all the time. I barely wear coats as well unless it's freezIng.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Ryan and I always fight over the temp in the house. He's always hot and I'm always cold. I wear sweatshirts to bed even during the summer lol. The other day we were on the freeway and I had to turn the AC in the car off. He was like, "really it's 103 outside and your still cold" loll. I'm like the dragons I need a heat rock lol.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG Ryan and I always fight over the temp in the house. He's always hot and I'm always cold. I wear sweatshirts to bed even during the summer lol. The other day we were on the freeway and I had to turn the AC in the car off. He was like, "really it's 103 outside and your still cold" loll. I'm like the dragons I need a heat rock lol.


Haha Ash cuddles up to me in our bed saying I'm a heating rock. My daughter is worse. When she lays with me, she makes me hella hot.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I do that to Ryan all the time. he he. He gets so butthurt. I'll scoot up to him then he'll move and I'll move closer. Finally when he has no bed left to move over on he'll wake me up lol. He's like a heater under the blankets


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Fortunately, I'm single, so I am free to be comfortable without having to negotiate or fight to do so. 
I'm a furnace...In winter I wear only a light jacket unless it really bitterly cold...but if it's hot...it's hot ...I accept things as they are...no problem.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i think guys tempatures are just higher than womens even when its 60 i gotta have a fan on high. but when your playing games you tend to get hot for no reason


well if he were better at them he wouldn't get as hot. He was standing in an open doorway and couldn't understand why he kept getting sniped. Lol. I am beginning to think men run hotter than us lol. My son is a little heater too.



kg420 said:


> LMAO I do that to Ryan all the time. he he. He gets so butthurt. I'll scoot up to him then he'll move and I'll move closer. Finally when he has no bed left to move over on he'll wake me up lol. He's like a heater under the blankets


me too! He always complains about sleeping on the edge of the bed cause he moves whenever I try to get closer to warm up. It also doesn't help that both the dogs sleep on my side lol.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dawn actually keeps me warm and never complains about the thermostat. It's a win win.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

the hubby always keeps it freezing so im always under blankets.. im always cold..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

^ That's totally how I feel.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is always hot! I agree lol


----------

